# What make of food...UK??



## jools847

We have a 14 week old V who is eating Beta puppy which she was eating with the breeder. We have been advised by the vet to change this and just wondered what other UK V owners (or abroad if you have the same make food!!) feed there dogs
with thanks
Julie


----------



## Chilli monster

We have tried Arden of Grange puppy, she grown nicely but we had problem with pudding poop... then taste of the wild but it was exactly the same... now we are on Burns lamb , nice firm poop, but first time she is picky (must be not to her taste) and so gassy... 

We choose our food based on the reviews from this website... there is lots of US food, but UK brands you will find as well...

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1145&cat=all

Hiope this helps..


----------



## t1rick

I looked at a lot of the foods available in the UK before getting our V (he's 10 weeks old now) & eventually settled on Arden Grange Puppy/Junior Large Breed - it got a reasonable write-up on http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com (compared with other dog food readily available in the UK). It's also close to the suggested dietary requirement for V puppies of 25% protein / 15% fat from Robert L White's Vizsla book.


----------



## scooby

When we got Scoony he too was on Beta puppy food he was fine on it but he used to have loads of loose poo's so we changed him to Royal Canin (on Vets advice) and he's now a 2 poo a day dog and its solid, and he seems to like it


----------



## Robh

We've just moved our 9 month V Isla from Royal Canin to Orijen as the reviews are very good. she's knocked back her first couple of bowls ok!!


----------



## betsie

hi there jools847 our 6 month old girl betsie has been eating csj natural little champ she loves it and growing well . this week we are changing her to the adult version csj adult champ ! hope she likes it !!!


----------



## Tulip

James Wellbeloved fish kibbles + lamb pouches


----------



## grifp8

Hi there,

We feed our 2 year old called "Maggie" on Burns + a daily dose of cod liver oil tablets & garlic.


----------



## tiggers mum

I feed my two on Fish4dogs Fish and Potato. I also feed their fishy treats and sometimes use their salmon mousse as a topper if they have an offer on it.


----------



## Gema18

Hi, 

I now feed my 8 month old pup on Skinners Field & Trial puppy complete mixed with some fresh meat / raw rabbit mince (I always think that complete seems so boring....)

She was weaned onto 'CSJ Little Champ' and I carried that on for a bit but then she went off it and I was throwing more away than she was eating no matter what I put with it...! I then slowly started on the Skinners F & T and touch wood so far so good.... plus it is VAT free so always a bonus!


----------



## catskennel

Hi there - we have an 18m Weim and have always fed him Fish4 - first puppy then adult - they sell working dog VAT free too. He is in fantastic condition even the vet asked what we fed him on ! When we get our V pup in 2 weeks will get her on the same. We did briefly change him to Skinners a while ago but lots of people on the Weim forum said it was not high enough in protein for a growing dog but will change back to it in the next couple of months when he is finished growing as it was quite a bit cheaper & he liked it !
Like Tiggers mum we also get ours (we also have an 11yr GSD X) the dried fish treats which they love but only when they are on special (I check website nearly very day !!) or at the Fish4dogs show stands.


----------



## scooby

Never seen 'fish4dogs' on sale were do you buy it from? sounds interesting, both me and scooby think dry kibble every day is boring so always on the look out for something to mix with it.


----------



## catskennel

Scooby, I buy from them direct but you can buy it elsewhere www.fish4dogs.com


----------



## scooby

Catskennel thanks for that i've ordered some samples


----------



## irvinaca

Just wanted to pipe up with my experience of fish4dogs - my puppy came to me on it, looking fab, shiny, and all well. 

On her second set of baby jabs, the vet suggested that I change it as it wasn't specifically for large breeds (they don't do one).

So, after doing some research, thinking that it may have too much calcium in it etc etc etc i changed gradually to something else, which didn't work with her to the degree that i had to settle her back down with chicken and rice for ages. I can't remember what it was but i did take the entire thing very seriously and so would have gone for a "decent" brand.

Anyway, we got to the stage where whatever i tried, even a small amount added into her chicken and rice was giving her an upset stomach. She was looking skinny and at one point when my better half picked her up from her dog-sitter he came back reporting that she'd said (the dog sitter, not the puppy) that she looked far too thin. Arghh! At this point i forgot the cost and ordered orijen in, that made her poorly too.

In the end I just went back to the fish4dogs. She looks great on it again and wolfs it down. There is still the concern that it might have too much calcium for a young big breed but that's the risk i'm taking to have a dog who's belly is happy and who doesn't run the risk of having me reported to the rspca!

N.B. - Our house is generally also a nicer place to be - there aren't any nasty whiffs with the fish4dogs believe it or not!


----------



## irvinaca

Sorry, I should therefore add that whilst my dog looks great on fish4dogs, my advice would be if it ain't broke, don't fix it. I wish i'd never listened to my vet.


----------



## AlbaF

Fish4dogs (salmon mousse and complete puppy large kibble).. The treats Sea Kelp and Sea Biscuits always go down a treat too.


----------



## RooMum

We feed Roo on Royal Canin Maxi Junior, she's currently 5 months, it was reccomended by breeder and our dog trainer, however her poop's aren't particularly pleaseant so we are going to look to gradually introduce her to James Wellbelloved once she hits 6 months. Our other dog (Parsons Terrier) is a bit of sensitive sole with his stomach and we've found James Wellbelloved to be excellent with him.

Not that Roo would care what we feed her - she is a greedy minx who is going through a stge of trying to eat everything and anything she can lay her paws on!


----------

